# I kinda messed up



## trev (May 23, 2009)

I have spent the day clearing out the box room ready to make way for our baby .. kinda make a nusery .But in the mad chaos of throwing boxes away ive managed to throw away my wifes wedding dress !!! Shes really mad about it and tearful .. I know ive hurt her but how can i say sorry when she wont talk ??? any ideas


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

GO FIND IT! GET IT BACK! If it was just taken today you have to try to find it!

Go...NOW!


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

Ive spent 4 hours looking  the place has closed now ..but i will go back first thing


----------



## XiaSulin (Jul 5, 2009)

Accidents happen unfortunately . If you can't find it, there isn't much you can do about it. I don't know what to say except that If you don't find it, I hope she can come to let it go. And that maybe you can make it up to her...somehow. >.>

I don't think one single dress should become the end of the world though. I know it means a lot symbolically but that meaning will always be there. You don't really need a dress or a ring or a physical object to say what is (I think). And hey now you guys have a kid on the way, I think that blows the dress right out of the water.

Though that'd be a lot to explain to the wife :-/. Not sure she'd want to hear it. In which case.... Good luck!


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

no shes not up for talking to me at the moment !!  she told me to put it on top of her closet and i didnt shes not the best pleased . just had so much to get rid off i totally forgot it was there ..


----------



## XiaSulin (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry Trev. Guess this is the kinda thing you've gotta let time deal with.


----------



## amberlynn (May 24, 2009)

It happens, no one is perfect, mistakes are meant to be made... this is why I was married at the court house ******* style.. blue jeans, budwiser t-shirt and flip flops, hubby was in jeans, get-r-done t-shirt and his work boots. My dad was covered in oil in his work uniform. Alot easier just to have it done ******* style, alot let stress, and alot cheaper. Guess you're just gonna be in the dog house for a while. Hope you can find it.


----------



## KSimpson99 (Jul 13, 2009)

Maybe let her read some of the posts on here about cheating spouses or people who aren't in love any more.

I understand it was important - but you still have your marriage!

Good luck.


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

The thing is this is the first major issue we have had since she found out id fathered another child durring a affair 6 years ago  we have worked hard on our marriage and things have been fantastic ..im so mad at myself


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

It will take some time, but she will talk to you again. Show her that you are doing everything you can to find it. Go back again tomorrow morning, as you mentioned, and leave no stone left unturned. Just demonstrate to her that you are sorry and did your best to find it. She's upset, hurt and disappointed right now. Give her a little space, and just keep looking. She knows you didn't do it on purpose....(but maybe next time you'll put it away when she asks you to.  See guys, there is always a reason behind the things we ask you to do... )


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

Trev its ok , its just a dress  might have been my wedding dress !!! but i know it was a accident ...... your forgiven  Carol x

gotta be worth some new shoes i think lol !!!


----------



## MsStacy (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeah...you weren't in the dog house for too long. 

Just go back again in the morning to try and find it.

And if you can't find it....Humpty, what would you like....roses or a diamond? Or under the present circumstances, a large container of ice cream?


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Trev...it was an accident. 

If there's any chance you can get it back...SPARE NO EFFORT DOING SO!!! Stuff happens. 

As I told C (via PM)...remember the reason she wore it in the first place! She loves you...she committed her life to you. And you to her! 

REMEMBER that, those feelings!! NEVER let her doubt your love!


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

HD, Trev...take time to hold on to each other!!!! It was an accident!! But you both have each other!!! Hold on to that!!

ah, heck...tears running down my cheeks...YOU HAVE EACH OTHER!! HOLD ON TIGHT TO THAT!!


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

HD to the rescue with her forgiving smile 

Trev, I think she has a great idea w/the new pair of shoes...and maybe throw in a nice new baptismal gown for baby to be


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

humpty dumpty said:


> gotta be worth some new shoes i think lol !!!


HD, should you change your nick to Imelda?!?  

Trev REALLY needs to make it up to you! Trev, hee hee...you are in for a GOOD TIME! HD, ENJOY HIM!!


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

trev said:


> I have spent the day clearing out the box room ready to make way for our baby .. kinda make a nusery .But in the mad chaos of throwing boxes away ive managed to throw away my wifes wedding dress !!! Shes really mad about it and tearful .. I know ive hurt her but how can i say sorry when she wont talk ??? any ideas



A few years ago, I was remodeling my house and when throwing out trash lost my gold bracelet, must have got caught in stuff
while throwing out the trash.
It was a very nice gold bracelet I had for a very long time, worth about 900 bucks, maybe more.........
broke my heart. Since then, I hardly wear my jewelry, too afraid of losing it.


----------



## trev (May 23, 2009)

Guys all is well ..the bloke who works at the tip found it early this morning !!! thankfully i just have to get it dry cleaned and off course ill still but the shoes ..


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

trev said:


> Guys all is well ..the bloke who works at the tip found it early this morning !!! thankfully i just have to get it dry cleaned and off course ill still but the shoes ..


:smthumbup:


----------



## Dark Angel (Jun 17, 2009)

Good Man

Now you will be her hero too cause you tried so hard.


----------



## Rhea (May 16, 2009)

Good boy, lose dress, find dress, clean dress, buy new shoes = happy prego Humpty  

Glad you found it


----------



## snix11 (Sep 25, 2008)

buy her a barbie wedding dress - frame it, put it on the wall with a big heart and a rose. Tell her you promise to NEVER lose this one 

and I love the idea of a baptismal gown for the baby. shop for one with her


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

MY hero !!! lol things my hubbie will do to get out of tidying out rooms  !!! took all of my strength not to throw something at him


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

snix lol that made me smile  thanks guys


----------

